# Festplatten Problem

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe eine SATA2 Festplatte mit ntfs. Die betreibe ich unter Linux mit ntfs3g. Nach einem Absturz unter WindowsXP habe ich Probleme mit der Platte. Sie wird im BIOS manchmal erkannt, manchmal nicht. Unter Gentoo:

```
lshw

....        *-ide:1

             description: IDE interface

             product: MCP55 SATA Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: e

             bus info: pci@0000:00:0e.0

             logical name: scsi1

             version: a2

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide pm msi ht bus_master cap_list emulated

             configuration: driver=sata_nv latency=0 maxlatency=1 mingnt=3 module=sata_nv

           *-disk

                description: SCSI Disk

                physical id: 0.0.0

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sdb

                size: 372GiB (400GB)....
```

```
parted --list

...Fehler: /dev/sdb kann nicht geöffnet werden - unerkanntes Disklabel...
```

```
fdisk -l /dev/sdb (keine Ausgabe)
```

Testdisk will bei mir nicht kompillieren. gpart ist für mein System nicht verfügbar.

```
dmesg...

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 3

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 781422760

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 97677845

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 781422760...
```

----------

## schmutzfinger

http://grml.org/ So bekommst du testdisk und gpart.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du siehst die Sache verkehrt rum: Du hast nicht Probleme mit der Platte, nachdem XP abgestürzt ist, sondern XP ist abgestürzt, weil die Platte Probleme hat.

Sieht nach einem Defekt in der Elektronik aus. Hatte genau so ein Exemplar, welches manchmal noch etwas wollte. Wenn da noch was ungesichertes drauf ist, sichere es so schnell wie möglich und schaue dich nach Ersatz um. Dann kannst in Ruhe versuchen, die Platte zu reanimieren.

----------

## NightDragon

Okay, wenn es KEIN logischer Fehler ist (Datenstruktur, Partition, Journal, etc...), dann könnte Dir S.M.A.R.T weiterhelfen.

In den smartutils gibt es ein Tool mit dem Namen "smartctl" mithilfe dieses Tools kann man, auch auf SATA2, Diagnoseinfos auslesen, Self-Tests starten und vieles mehr.

Versuch doch mal was smartctl -aA /dev/meineplatte ausgibt und so sagt.

----------

## sprittwicht

Rein interessehalber: Samsung?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
400GB Samsung HD401LJ 16MB Cache vom 22.10.2007
```

```
localhost olaf #  smartctl -i /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.37 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Device: 3ware    Logical Disk 0   Version: 1.2

please try adding '-d 3ware,N'

you may also need to change device to /dev/twaN or /dev/tweN

localhost olaf #  smartctl -i /dev/sdb

smartctl version 5.37 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Short INQUIRY response, skip product id

A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.

localhost olaf #  
```

```
TestDisk
```

```
Select a media (use Arrow keys, then press Enter):

Disk /dev/sda - 400 GB / 372 GiB

Disk /dev/sdb - 400 GB / 372 GiB
```

```
Disk /dev/sdb - 400 GB / 372 GiB

[Intel  ]  Intel/PC partition ausgewählt.

Dann P=Primary
```

 Testdisk legt los

```
Disk /dev/sdb - 400 GB / 372 GiB - CHS 48641 255 63

Analyse cylinder ...

Read error at ...
```

 Und dann von Anfang an Read error

```
Ist eine Samsung
```

Ich habe auch eine CD mit Samsung HUTIL 2.10. Die Platte wird nicht erkannt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Jetzt sag nicht, es ist ne 400er von Samsung, habe ich mir vor einer Woche gekauft. Hatten vor drei Jahren schon mal massieve Probleme und ich hab da extra noch mal nachgefragt, wie denn da so die Rückläuferquote in der letzen Zeit war...

----------

## sprittwicht

Die machen sich mit ihren derzeitigen SATA-Machwerken gehörig den guten Ruf kaputt, hab ich den Eindruck. Ein Kumpel hatte neulich auch direkt Probleme mit ner nagelneuen Samsung. Ich hab mir jetzt dummerweise eine zugelegt und kriege damit an einem Asrock-Board _nur_ Fehler. Der Smart-Zähler "Hardware_ECC_Recovered" steigt beim Betrieb ruckzuck ins Unermessliche (fängt aber nach einem Neustart wieder bei 0 an, ist das normal??), der Kernel kommt mit seinen "end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector xxxxxx" und "sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00"-Meldungen gar nicht hinterher, zwischendurch gab's dann mal "EXT3-fs error (device sda1): read_block_bitmap: Cannot read block bitmap - block_group = 1909, block_bitmap = 62554112" und "WARNING: at fs/buffer.c:1154 mark_buffer_dirty()" mit einem länglichen Call trace, und mit "Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 60915714", "lost page write due to I/O error on sda1" teilte mir der Kernel nach 40 Minuten Kopiererei mit, dass die Platte wohl abgeschmiert war. Er versucht dann auch noch die Platte wiederzubeleben (such mal in /var/log/messages nach "ata1: hard resetting port"), schaltet dabei auf SATA1 zurück, aber das hilft wohl alles nix.

Unter Windows XP wurde sie erst gar nicht erkannt, Samsungs hutil oder wie das heißt meldete bei "Check M.C." (wofür steht überhaupt M.C.??) ecc errors, das BIOS ist danach bei Neustarts immer an der Stelle eingefroren, an der eigentlich die Laufwerke aufgelistet werden sollen. Reset half dann nichts, Computer ausschalten, paar Minuten warten, dann kam er zumindest wieder über's BIOS hinaus.

Man merkt vielleicht, ich habe gerade eine ziemliche Krawatte bezüglich Samsung.

Werde das Ding noch mit einem anderen Mainboard testen, dann geht's mit unfreundlichem Gruß zurück zum Hersteller. 

@flammenflitzer: Laut einigen Foren könnte es helfen, ein anderes SATA-Kabel zu benutzen, weil die Dinger wohl _extrem_ anfällig gegen elektrische Störungen sind. Frag mich ob das ein Samsung-Problem ist oder ein genereller Designfehler von SATA, dass z.B. keine bessere Schirmung der Kabel verbindlich vorgeschrieben wurde. Einigen Leuten half auch das Runterschrauben auf SATA1, wenig überraschend treten die Störungen bei langsamerer Geschwindigkeit der Schnittstelle wohl seltener auf. Das würde ich aber nicht als Lösung oder Workaround betrachten, sondern als blanke Frechheit, da SATA2 anscheinend nicht so wirklich ausgereift ist.

Mich würden ja mal Erfahrungen anderer SATA2-Benutzer interessieren, insbesondere wie gesagt ob das eher ein Samsung-Problem ist oder ob sich das bei anderen Herstellern auch häuft.

Und um in diesem Thread jetzt noch komplett offtopic zu gehen: Falls hier ein Besitzer einer Samsung HD753LJ mitliest: ist es normal dass die beim Einschalten für ungefähr ne halbe Sekunde ein Geräusch wie eine startende Turbine von sich gibt? Hab so ein lautes Anfahren des Motors bei einer Festplatte noch nie gehört, aber nach dem Starten gibt sie keine mechanischen Merkwürdigkeiten (Klicken, zufälliges Ab- und Anschalten des Motors, sonstwie verdächtige Geräusche) von sich, deshalb ist das ja evtl. normal?

----------

## schachti

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Mich würden ja mal Erfahrungen anderer SATA2-Benutzer interessieren, insbesondere wie gesagt ob das eher ein Samsung-Problem ist oder ob sich das bei anderen Herstellern auch häuft.

 

Bei mir ist seit gut einem Jahr eine HD501LJ im Einsatz, mit der ich noch nicht das geringste Problem hatte. Außerdem nutze ich seit etlichen Jahren schon ein halbes Dutzend unterschiedlicher IDE-Platten von Samsung, ebenfalls ohne Probleme. Schlechte Erfahrungen dagegen habe ich mit IBM, da ist mir vor einigen Jahren mal eine Platte abgeraucht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *sprittwicht wrote:*   Mich würden ja mal Erfahrungen anderer SATA2-Benutzer interessieren, insbesondere wie gesagt ob das eher ein Samsung-Problem ist oder ob sich das bei anderen Herstellern auch häuft. 
> 
> Bei mir ist seit gut einem Jahr eine HD501LJ im Einsatz, mit der ich noch nicht das geringste Problem hatte. Außerdem nutze ich seit etlichen Jahren schon ein halbes Dutzend unterschiedlicher IDE-Platten von Samsung, ebenfalls ohne Probleme. Schlechte Erfahrungen dagegen habe ich mit IBM, da ist mir vor einigen Jahren mal eine Platte abgeraucht.

 

IBM scheint wirklich der größte Dreck zu sein. Hatte da noch eine rumliegen, habe ich beim meinem Sohn in den Computer eingebaut und war nach einem Monat hin. Die wenigsten Probleme hatte ich eigentlich mit Maxtor, als es sie noch gab.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Jetzt sag nicht, es ist ne 400er von Samsung, habe ich mir vor einer Woche gekauft. Hatten vor drei Jahren schon mal massieve Probleme und ich hab da extra noch mal nachgefragt, wie denn da so die Rückläuferquote in der letzen Zeit war...

 400GB Samsung HD401LJ 16MB Cache vom 22.10.2007 (s.oben)

Als es Maxtor noch gab? Habe gerade überlegt mir die zu kaufen. http://www3.atelco.de/8AApVEEYHGs2CH/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=19075&agid=296 Momentan läuft die Platte wieder. Wird allerdings unter WindowsXP als "entfernbarer Datenträger" angezeigt. Ich habe eine WindowsVista DVD eingeschoben. Bei der Installationsroutine wurden alle partitionen angezeigt. Dann habe ich mit der Installation in die primäre begonnen. Nach dem ersten neustart die DVD entnommen und WindowsXP gestartet. Da war sie wieder. Mit Acronis einige Fehler auf einer Partition beheben lassen. Seitdem läuft sie. Aber wie lange ???

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hatte bei meiner alten (Festplatte, nicht bei meiner Alten..) das Problem, dass die Sektoren irgendwie langsam kaputt gingen. Es gab ein Problem, also Platte platt gemacht, alles neu installiert, funktionierte und nach zwei Tagen ging das alles wieder von vorne los. War ne 160er Samsung. ich hab ne 403. Gabs hier im Ort und war unverschämt günstig. Und hat angeblich nie Probleme mit gegeben sagte der Händler. Weißt eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen der 401 und der 403? Noch nichts gefunden.

Gibt auch auf der Seite von Samsung eine UtilityCD zum runterladen, vielleicht nutzt dir die ja was. Ansonsten trag sie schnell zurück, nach 6 Monaten beginnt die Beweislastumkehr.

Hm, aslo Maxtor ist jetzt Seagate, auch wenn da noch Maxtor drauf steht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Utility hat ja die Platte nicht erkannt. Jetzt funktioniert sie ohne Probleme. Wenn ich die zum Händler trage und er überprüft die, habe ich auch nichts gekonnt, da sie ja funktioniert. (Habe jetzt gerade mal nach RAM geschaut. Die G Skill Garantie, das ist was genaues. - Lebenslang -oder halt so lange wie die Firma existiert-)

----------

## hitachi

Ich habe mit meiner Samsung auch seit einiger Zeit etwas Probleme. Ist aber erst im Oktober gekauft worden und die Platte funktioniert eben fast immer  :Sad:  Dies ist mein engl. Beitrag zu dem Thema. Die Ergebnisse von den Test sind ggf. zu gebrauchen.https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-616442-highlight-.html

Samsung würde die Platte auch direkt vor Ort tauschen wenn ich einen Fehler nachweisen kann. Ich habe mich aber auch an das Program von Samsung noch nicht getraut.http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/utilities/Support_HUTIL.htmlMir ist am Telefon gesagt worden, dass dieses Program Schreibetests vornimmt und deswegen eine Datensicherung vorher sehr wichtig sei.

----------

